
Self-driving car startup Zoox is raising $500M at a $3.2 bil valuation - dawhizkid
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/17/self-driving-car-startup-zoox-is-raising-500-million-at-a-3-2-billion-valuation/
======
dawhizkid
_Zoox, a once-secretive self-driving car startup, is closing a $500 million at
a $3.2 billion post-money valuation, Bloomberg Businessweek reports. Prior to
the deal, Zoox was valued at $2.7 billion, Zoox confirmed to TechCrunch. The
round, led by Mike Cannon-Brookes of Grok Ventures, brings its total amount of
funding to $800 million._

Confused by that. It's valuation increased exactly by the 500m amount, so no
per share price increase?

------
Fricken
Be sure to check out this Bloomberg piece, where we finally get to see Zoox's
prototypes in action:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-07-17/robot-
tax...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-07-17/robot-taxi-startup-
zoox-has-800-million-and-a-wild-pitch)

